# Branna Hurt Killa's Leg



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Aww, poor little girl, she has gone through much and is still such a trooper. Thank goodness she has you (and Petplan) to take such good care of her.
Please keep us updated ((hugs))


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

just here to express my sympathy. let us know how it goes.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Poor baby. Hope the news is all good!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh no! Poor little thing! I do hope that it is nothing major. I will be praying for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Great video, #1... can't beat classical piano, eh? 

I spoke to a breeder at one show that used to breed toys. He told me he went back to strictly to breeding Minis 'cos the Toys were just too 'fragile'.

He breeds some beautiful Minis... the Meeting of the Phantoms.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone. She is doing just fine today. She still wants to run around and play and have fun. Getting her not to do that is going to be hard. She is such a little stinker.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Small fibula or metatarsal fracture? Could be so slight and not a break.......hope it's just a bad sprain... DO let us know!!!
Poor Killa she certainly needs a guardian angel who is on duty 24/7!!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Poor little girl. Nothing on the X-ray?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

No X-rays yet, waiting for the vet to examine the leg tomorrow. I don't think it's a fracture I think it's strictly soft tissue damage because of the way she is still using the leg. If it were a fracture I don't think she would be using it at all.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poor baby, I hope it's not a fracture ! It looked worse with the music you chose, so sad...


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Aaawwww poor little girl! Fingers crossed that tomorrow goes easy for her and you! Do please keep us posted.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Lol, YouTube will only let me use certain music, and all the ones I had on iMovie were happy and bouncy or news reports. I always love Moonlight Sonata and figured I'd pick that one. It is a pretty sad sounding version isn't it. I have a happier version but YouTube will copyright me if I use it.
I will let you all know how everything goes tomorrow. Hopefully all goes well and she is just put on crate rest.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Killa dislocated her Tibia! Which is a much better dx than a torn ligament. He thinks when Branna hit her she hit the tibia and it dislocated medially (towards the inside) while the rest of her leg including her patella stayed where it was supposed to. That dislocation caused her ligaments to stretch out which explains the two incidents on Sunday, it dislocated slight again because her ligaments couldn't keep it in place when under strain. He put her in a Robert Jones splint for a week to stabilize the area and give the ligaments a chance to heal. She is one unhappy puppy. She doesn't want to eat and she is restless because she can't figure out how to relax with the bulky splint on. Unfortunately she had some stress diarrhea from being restrained to apply the splint. And hungry vomits because she hasn't eaten anything. I had to force feed her some chicken baby food just to get something in her belly so she would stop vomiting. That seems to have worked pretty well. She is trying to rest on my lap but still isn't to happy. Poor thing. This is going to be a very long week.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Glad it is something she can heal from without needing surgery! Poor little one!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Poor little girl! Sending her hugs and kisses and healing thoughts.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh poor baby. I am so sorry. Sending hugs for all of you.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poor thing ! Maybe give her canned food, it's more tasty. Just a thought : what if you wrapped her splint with a large bandage around her shoulder, so she wouldn't feel the weight as much ? Or maybe just with a piece of tissue large enough so it doesn't pinch the skin, tied to the paw and then put around her neck, above the shoulder ?


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Poor little punkin'.....she looks sad now but I will bet she perks up soon.

Hugs to you both.

VQ


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So so glad it was not a fracture, or that it requires surgery! What an unusual place for a dislocation....sounds painful for sure! Poor Killa and her overworked Guardian Angel (YOU!) Hope for both your sakes it heals quickly! Sending a prayer to help!!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Sweet little girlie! I'm sorry she got hurt and am glad she is all bandaged up to heal now. Poor baby, I hope she mends easily and quickly and that she can manage with her big splint. She is so precious.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow, not good, but still so much better than needing surgery!
Wishing you both peace during the recovery period! - hope she heals fast!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone. Dechi I think what is so uncomfortable for her is having to keep it straight. She can't bend it to curl up into a ball like she normally does. Or when she sits it sticks out awkwardly. She is starting to get used to it though. She vomited more bile again so I gave her about 10cc's of cbf mixed with water and that perked her up, especially after I told her we could go see Friends (the rats). She really got excited. She wouldn't take anything from me before vomiting, not the cbf, canned dog food, or even a piece of freshly cooked salmon. That was a first! After we played with Friends a bit she tried to kill the cat and that's when I knew she was back to her old self, lol. She really tried killing that cat! Poor Princess Ariel. She played with Friends a bit more after that, then made a video for her Vet Techs that put on her splint. 

http://youtu.be/zbt3UHNr1T0

Now she is sleeping and is pretty successful as long as I'm not bugging her, lol.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Awww poor wee one! I'm glad that she is adjusting - thank goodness she is adaptable!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Gracie says "Kill Kill Kill" Little poodles smell like me too. If you need I can carry you by the scruff of your neck. I'm very gentle. Be Calm. All will be well, little one.
Gracie the spoo.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Nooooo!!!! My favourite little baby is in the wars again! If there was an award for "putting up with sh**" then Killa would be a shoo-in!

And her mum :biggrin:

Sending hugs to you all :hug:


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Soo glad to read that she will be on the med quick. But a week with a big bandage is not quick I know! lol Glad to hear she is getting her spirit back. Hugs and kisses to the little one!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Uhg! I'm so exhausted today you guys! From 1 am on she was up every hour. Diarrhea once, vomiting another, just plain out uncomfortable the next two hours. Then if that wasn't enough at work she started vomiting again, so I gave her a Cerenia injection. At lunch after our thanksgiving potluck she starts pooping pure blood. Doctor thinks it's stress colitis and not eating. He put her on metronidazole to see if that helps clear things up with the back end. The Cerenia seems to have helped everything on the front end so far. Now to just get some food in her! She is being such a brat with the food thing. I know she is hungry she just doesn't eat. I don't know if this splint is going to be able to stay on for an entire week.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Another hug for both of you. Sorry you're going through this.


----------

